# Boxes



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

This is a wine box




























Thanks for looking


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Very NICE.

I haven't experienced any inlay work, but yours look great.

Dale in Indy


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I admire anyone that has the talent and knowhow to do what you do.

Don


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice looking finish. Also like the box construction itself, nice curves and joinery.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Very cool


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks I forgot to mention that most are made from sapele finished with BLO and wipe on poly.
I am currently making another top to replace my attempt at a sunrise/sunset inlay, I have something going on with the bottom left part. plus I don't especially like the way it looks.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

I think the one with the squares is giving me a mild case of epilepsy.


They are all exceptional pieces. Great job.



Jon


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

+1 - Well done, thanks for sharing - you do some really nice work


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice work, especially the inlays. They really add a lot to a piece.

I have a vague plan in my head to make a box for my dresser to hold keys, wallet, watches, etc. I'd like to do some sort of inlay in the top, but I've never done any before and I'm a little intimidated.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice work. I really like the coved box joint appearance. Never thought that to be possible but, once again, I was wrong.


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

More patience and ability than I got. Kudos !!!!

HJ

Some of this stuff is amazing!!


----------



## EdS (Mar 21, 2013)

Excellent work, you should be proud of those.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Patience? just so you know everything did not fit first time







This was the first cupcake







I had to redo because I routed outside my line







Then the sandpaper became loose on drumsander







Just didn't like this one.







And here is where I am on sunset/rise redo







And another repair


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

beautiful boxes. Well done.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Fixed the trip outside my line


----------



## Sniffles (May 26, 2015)

I know you have probably heard all this before but !!!REALLY NICE!!! inlay work. I am working on my first inlay projects and it is a huge PITA. 

On another note in the Wine box did you use African Mahogany on the Lid? what did you use as a finish?

WELL DONE SIR!!!


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks the box and lid frame are sapele, the tumbling blocks are walnut, cherry and maple the finish is boiled linseed oil with wipe on polyurethane. Good luck on your project, sharp xacto blades bright light and magnifier headband are handy


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

I love that finish.


----------



## Sniffles (May 26, 2015)

GROOVY said:


> Thanks the box and lid frame are sapele, the tumbling blocks are walnut, cherry and maple the finish is boiled linseed oil with wipe on polyurethane. Good luck on your project, sharp xacto blades bright light and magnifier headband are handy


Good to know.

Sapele looks a lot like a couple pieces of African Mahogany I've seen. How many coats of poly over the oil did you use? I am looking at doing a similar finish.


----------



## Sniffles (May 26, 2015)

How did you get the shading on the cupcake Icing?


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Its called sand shading, I use a small cast iron skillet that my wife has not missed and a propane single burner camp stove with some fine sand blasting media, its a fun/frustrating project.
Your project has inspired me to try to use some brass copper or other soft metals


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh 3 coats of the poly ...


----------



## Sniffles (May 26, 2015)

GROOVY said:


> Its called sand shading, I use a small cast iron skillet that my wife has not missed and a propane single burner camp stove with some fine sand blasting media


Huhhh... Sand Shading... I've never heard of that before. Looks like I have some research for this weekend. Do you have any videos or articles about this process? I mean who would of thought that a cast iron skillet, a camp stove and sand blasting material = woodworking. This sounds right up my alley. 

Metal inlays are a PITA but if you have the patients can render some great results. The Most valuable tool in that project is a "Jewelers Saw" (a must have when working sheet metal and inlays).


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

I'd never heard of it either. After a quick search, I found this video;
https://youtu.be/cwZPgmPCJ6I


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I finished the redo on sun box


----------



## Sniffles (May 26, 2015)

Sick!!!!


----------



## Alex101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Those are really beautiful. I need to learn how to do inlay work on the boxes I make.

Alex


----------



## Sgt BOMBULOUS (Oct 9, 2014)

These are incredible. I have a long way to go to get to this...


----------

